# Hilfe: Anruf von Audiovisual Telecom Services



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe heute einen Anruf von Audiovisual Telecom Services (kann auch eine andere Firma gewesen sein, ich weiß nicht mehr genau) erhalten, dass ich die Nummer 0408090997005 angerufen haben soll und dort einen Vertrag über ein Erotik-Monatsabo mit der stolzen Summe von 59,95 € abgeschlossen haben soll. Ich solle meinen Namen und die Anschrift sagen, damit mir die Rechnung zugestellt werden kann. Als ich fragte was passieren würde, wenn ich meine Anschrift nicht verrate, meinte der Herr am Telefon, dann müsste das der Polizei gemeldet werden, die dann meinen Wohnort rausfindet. Und für den Polizeieinsatz müsste ich dann die Gebühren bezahlen.
Ich gebe es zu ich hab die besagte Nummer angerufen. Aber ich dachte ja klar 59,95 € wie wollen, die denn überhaupt soviel Geld mit einem Anruf von einem Kartenhandy eintreiben und hab deshalb nicht aufgelegt. Umso erstaunter war ich als dieser Anfruf kam, ich konnte nicht fassen welche Wege die [] heutzutage geht.
Der Typ ruft in den nächsten Tagen noch mal bei mir an. Ich hab keine Lust, dass mir so ne Rechnung zugestellt. Bin nämlich 16, und wohne noch bei meinen Eltern und hab keine Lust das die was davon mitkriegen. Was soll ich machen? Soll ich ihm einfach nicht meine Adresse geben, kann er diese wirklich über die Polizei herausfinden oder ist das nur eine Drohung? Ich hab mein Handy auch nicht im Telefonbuch oder so angemeldet, dass man da nachgucken könnte!
Bitte, bitte helft mir  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2005)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=88709#88709

wenn dir die Antwort nicht reicht, geh zum Anwalt, individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht


----------

